# Rattling noise when at about 1500 rpm



## scoobersman (Feb 21, 2007)

Just replaced all the timing guides and chain with all new and had the head machined and put in new rockers. I also put in new injectors new sensors out the butt and new pcv and egr valves and I also put on a new timing cover also. Has anyone ran into this problem before and if so can someone help me with it I am going insane right now.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Rattling from where? Exhaust heat shield loose? No way to tell from over here...


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

if it wasnt there before you did the work, then its quite possible you missed something and left it loose.


----------



## scoobersman (Feb 21, 2007)

The noise is coming from under the valve cover where the lifters and valves are at but i torqued all of them down to specs from the dealership, chiltons manual and the haynes manual also so any other ideas it could be.


----------

